# New Guy with a New Business



## Hunkydorymofo (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi, All I'm looking to get into the DTG business. But before I buy DTG equipment. I would like to outsource my jobs. I want to build a customer base, before I buy my equipment. Just too see how much cost vs income will be. Because the equipment is not cheap from what I see. So I've looked into finding Locals into doing my work for me, but too no avail. Maybe you guys can help me? Let me tell you what I'm looking for

1. No Minimums

2. I would like someone too print color prints on whites and darks up too $13.00 with shirt, maybe small logo on front and large picture on the back.

3. 3 to 5 day turn around

4. Blind shipping

5. A Person who I can talk to on a First name basis about job orders.

If I'm asking too much let me know, I just need a little guidance.

Thanks all


----------

